# Making a HDPE slingshot with no power tools for a friend



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Guys, today I made a very simple HDPE slingshot for a friend.

I made this video following all the steps just to show how simple it is to make a great slingshot with no powers tools.

As soon as I finished it i put some band on it and I did a quick test.

I hope you like the video.

Take care everybody

Volp


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Excellent tutorial brudda !


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow!!!!!thans Volp. Ciao


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:king: Grande Pablo , excelente trabajo , eres un ejemplo a seguir . :bowdown:

Abrazote .... Tio Alf


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice job. You're finally shooting at a target that I can see. lol


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

The music was worth watching the video alone, the vid as all of yours are, was a nice watch, especially for a dull Sunday morning!! Wish we were neighbors amigo. You are a character to behold...so positive. Well, it's burnt toast and coffee time around here, thanks for the positive lift so early in the day amigo. Nos vemos,

Carlitos


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Nice vid mate!

Do You made Your Hammer Soul, i like the black and white version much, equally?



Rip


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

This is encouragement for those who don't have power tools or space for a "shop" to get it on and make some slingshots. I think many new comers feel they are out classed by those of us who have shops and oodles of tools which is wrong of them to feel that way... Remember the fantastic carvings and works of art done in the middle ages with only hand tools. Electric tools only came about in the early 1900s...previously it was hand tools and in some rare cases, hydro powered huge spindles with belt "take offs" that ran stuff continuously (Wright Bros had a natural gas engine powered spindle powered shop with a central shaft (spindle) that had a number of leather belt take offs to run various machines.)


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That was cool how you did that.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Su amigo sale muy feliz con su regalo, Volp. Felizitaciones. Un regalo hecho de mano son la major, no?

I like the saw you used.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

So do I Japanese back saw I just may pick one up !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice one Volp. I Like your template shape


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice job Volp!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

lunasling said:


> Excellent tutorial brudda !


Thanks a lot! 



slingshotnew said:


> Wow!!!!!thans Volp. Ciao


Felice che ti sia piaciuto! Ciao grande!



alfshooter said:


> :king: Grande Pablo , excelente trabajo , eres un ejemplo a seguir . :bowdown:
> 
> Abrazote .... Tio Alf


 :thumbsup: Gracias Alf!!!! Un abrazote amigo!!



fsa46 said:


> Nice job. You're finally shooting at a target that I can see. lol


 :rofl: hahahaha that was funny.

Thanks Fsa46!!

Take care!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> The music was worth watching the video alone, the vid as all of yours are, was a nice watch, especially for a dull Sunday morning!! Wish we were neighbors amigo. You are a character to behold...so positive. Well, it's burnt toast and coffee time around here, thanks for the positive lift so early in the day amigo. Nos vemos,
> 
> Carlitos


Hola Carlitos! Tu nombre es como ese de mi padre!

I just had my burnt toast and my cereal with a nice cup of coffee and I just read your comment, Can you imagine if we were neighbors? :naughty: breakfast and slingshot......looking at the andes!! Wow!

Thanks!!



Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> Nice vid mate!
> 
> Do You made Your Hammer Soul, i like the black and white version much, equally?
> 
> ...


My friend!!

Yes, I did Hammer soul and all my slingshot.

Thanks bud and take care :wave:



ghost0311/8541 said:


> That was cool how you did that.


Hi Ghost!!

Thanks a lot for your comment, I was happy to read something from you!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

monkeyboab said:


> Nice one Volp. I Like your template shape


Thanks Monkeyboab 

It is my favorite slingshot, 3inch wide, 1/2 inch thick, 4 inch and 3/4 long and 1inch 1/2 between the forks.

A small one, but "in the small barrel there is the good wine" 

Take care



rockslinger said:


> Very nice job Volp!


Thanks a lot Rockslinger!


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Ottimo video bro
È lo stesso template che mi avevi "passato" tempo fa?


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

i never really thought about just `chipping ` one out with a straight blade saw , not even using a coping saw ---

good tutorial for all , if you just had a few tools .nice thinking outside the box--------


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Widget said:


> Ottimo video bro
> È lo stesso template che mi avevi "passato" tempo fa?
> 
> yes a template of the slingshot would be great !


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

The slingshots made thereby are so valuable that can only be a gift

:king: :king: :king:

You are a great Man!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

You made it look so eazy..great job dude!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Widget said:


> Ottimo video bro
> È lo stesso template che mi avevi "passato" tempo fa?


Grazie!!

Si e' lo stesso modello che ti ho mandato. 75mm fuori dalle forche e in mezzo un 37mm.

Ciao socio!



fsimpson said:


> i never really thought about just `chipping ` one out with a straight blade saw , not even using a coping saw ---
> 
> good tutorial for all , if you just had a few tools .nice thinking outside the box--------


I am happy that I gave you a new idea :thumbsup:

Take care!!



Peter Recuas said:


> The slingshots made thereby are so valuable that can only be a gift
> 
> :king: :king: :king:
> 
> You are a great Man!


Thanks my Friend!!

I really appreciated your comment!! 



pult421 said:


> You made it look so eazy..great job dude!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AMAZING!!!!

First HDPE slingshot I've seen made with hand tools. Great work!!

One thing is for sure: you really LOVE this hobby!!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Very nice!
I'd like try to make an HDPE slingshot. Where can find a HDPE sheet?


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Quercusuber said:


> AMAZING!!!!
> 
> First HDPE slingshot I've seen made with hand tools. Great work!!
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Quercusuber!! 

mmmmm Yes, it is truth I love this hobby 

Take care my friend



noemarc said:


> Very nice!
> I'd like try to make an HDPE slingshot. Where can find a HDPE sheet?


Thanks Noemarc!

Well, try to find a specialty shop in plastic or in youtube there are a lot of tutorial how to make HDPE blocks from for example milk jugs or caps.

The web has all the answers 

Take care

Volp


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Ok thanks. What's the best HDPE thickness to make slingshot?
Is 15mm quite good or need 20mmm?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

noemarc said:


> Ok thanks. What's the best HDPE thickness to make slingshot?
> Is 15mm quite good or need 20mmm?


I think with factory made HDPE slab, 12mm and up will be fine. If you make your own block, 20-25mm will be better.

Also, with home made HDPE, some strength testing may be wise. Sometimes the chips don't fully fuse or an invisible air bubble can greatly diminish strength.


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

As always.....outstanding. You are truly a treasure. Piney Creek


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Piney Creek said:


> As always.....outstanding. You are truly a treasure. Piney Creek


Thanks a lot for your words!!!!

Take care my friend

Volp


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

noemarc said:


> Very nice!
> I'd like try to make an HDPE slingshot. Where can find a HDPE sheet?


Department stores, plastic cutting boards are usually all HDPE, it is just a matter of finding one that is thick enough. You can also find HDPE sheets on amazon.com.

http://www.amazon.com/Online-Metal-Supply-Density-Polyethylene/dp/B00V42ZZ26/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1448916984&sr=8-9&keywords=hdpe+sheet

If you have a professional cooking supply store you should be able to find 1 inch thick large HDPE cutting boards and even thicker counter tops.

http://www.foodservicewarehouse.com/thunder-group/plcb005/p364944.aspx

Here is a case of 10, .5 inch x 20 inch x 15 inch for 100 dollars.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I love using hand tools to make slingshots. Unfortunately I have only made a few but they have all come out decent enough. Glad to see I am not the only strange one. HAHA


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Phoul Mouth said:


> I love using hand tools to make slingshots. Unfortunately I have only made a few but they have all come out decent enough. Glad to see I am not the only strange one. HAHA


You are not the only one :rofl:

I made all my slingshot in this way!

Thanks!!!

Take care

Volp


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Awesome vid, slingshot and shooting. I like your energy! Great job, your friend is lucky to have that slingshot and you to show him or her the ropes.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Great video Volp! As always, a pleasure to watch.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

CanH8r said:


> Awesome vid, slingshot and shooting. I like your energy! Great job, your friend is lucky to have that slingshot and you to show him or her the ropes.


Thanks a lot CanH8r!!

I am happy to see that you enjoyed the video!

Take care!!



SamuraiSamoht said:


> Great video Volp! As always, a pleasure to watch.


Hi my Friend!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

It's cool how many posters speak Spanish. Afterall, USA and Mexico are neighbors. I was SO STUPID in high school..,.didn't take Spanish for free...had to learn it the hard way here. Dad told me to take it but noooooooo... I thought I'd never Iive in Latin America. DUMB me back then. 14 year olds are not known for their worldly knowledge.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

your videos have the best soundtracks man. party on.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm certainly in agreement with many others here. 1) best soundtracks to you videos. 2) hand tools all the way. 3) it's always a pleasure to watch you shoot. You make it look so easy. Keep it up!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Byudzai said:


> your videos have the best soundtracks man. party on.


Yes! I like that music.......you are right! Party on

Thanks Byudzai!



TSM said:


> I'm certainly in agreement with many others here. 1) best soundtracks to you videos. 2) hand tools all the way. 3) it's always a pleasure to watch you shoot. You make it look so easy. Keep it up!


Thanks a lot TSM!! I happy to know that you enjoyed the video!

Take care my friend


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hardcore slingshot building! Honest, straight, and to the point. Love it!

Cali + ITA = VolpWonderworld

Keep up the sweetness!

Trem,

BTW, Boulder or outdoor climbing?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for showing of


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Awesome job with the video and shooting as always! Very entertaining.

Would you post (or pm me) a close up picture of the five gallon bucket catchbox you have in this video?

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Tremoside said:


> Hardcore slingshot building! Honest, straight, and to the point. Love it!
> 
> Cali + ITA = VolpWonderworld
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot!! 

How did you know that I climbed for several years? 

outdoor climbing.......big walls!



leon13 said:


> Thanks so much for showing of


I am happy that you liked the video my friend!



Ifab25 said:


> Awesome job with the video and shooting as always! Very entertaining.
> 
> Would you post (or pm me) a close up picture of the five gallon bucket catchbox you have in this video?
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing!


Thanks Ifab25!! I will send you a picture as soon as it is morning!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Your powder bag and the definition of your forearm was the source of the hint. I'm not a climber but both my younger brothers are. Was not sure until I saw the bag on your side.

Have a nice day my friend :wave:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Tremoside said:


> Your powder bag and the definition of your forearm was the source of the hint. I'm not a climber but both my younger brothers are. Was not sure until I saw the bag on your side.
> 
> Have a nice day my friend :wave:


Good eye!! :thumbsup:

take care!!


----------



## Fabio Maximo (Jun 17, 2015)

Hello Volp, I watched your video at youtube, indeed all his videos and I have some questions:
1) I tried to shoot with TTF, but not yet found the best combination of measures (I used 2,5X20 cm and used 3,0X25 cm) in the video which was made for you and that worked very well?
2) In my fork TTF my aiming point is behind the wood, I think there's something wrong, maybe you do not want to make a video and guide us.
Hugs
Fabio


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Fabio Maximo said:


> Hello Volp, I watched your video at youtube, indeed all his videos and I have some questions:
> 1) I tried to shoot with TTF, but not yet found the best combination of measures (I used 2,5X20 cm and used 3,0X25 cm) in the video which was made for you and that worked very well?
> 2) In my fork TTF my aiming point is behind the wood, I think there's something wrong, maybe you do not want to make a video and guide us.
> Hugs
> Fabio


Hola Fabio! 

The right combination of bands, length, width, frame, depends on a lot of variables.

The position of your anchor point, the length of your draw........the size of the ammunition you are using....etc

I shoot 5/16 ammo, and with my style, a 3" width slingshot with thera band black 25mm to 19mm, with 6" active length from the frame to the pouch works for me for what I want to do with a slingshot, but this combination can be a disaster for an other shooter......the secret is to try, to explore.

for the aiming point with a TTF frame You could watch this video 



 a great video from Bill Hays!!!

Some people draw a line on the bands to make like an aiming line, others don't draw anything, in my particular case I draw a little line 1/2" long, just on top of the frame. This particular tiny line is like the sight of the gun, you have to just to put this line in the center of the target (see the picture)

In this forum you can find all this things from older threads. 

Good luck with your trip......yes because this is the nice part of this hobby, to try new things and when you find the right for you, just keep shooting.

Cuidate Fabio


----------



## Fabio Maximo (Jun 17, 2015)

Good morning Volp, use as ammunition 5/16, I followed all the steps to make a small line in the rubber, but still do not get why the aiming point is below the line (almost a 4 mm) on the yoke, you may the model I drew fork. Fork have any suggestion for me to try?


----------



## Fabio Maximo (Jun 17, 2015)

the other interesting fact is while your central line is (I also did this narrow line) but the line I have to follow to make sight is on the side of "flatband" next to the handle (grip).
Thanks again if you can enlighten me.
Hugs


----------

